# Taking care of a 4 weeks old rabbit...?



## Tokki (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I'm actually posting this question for my friend...! My friend Jane just got her rabbit today and the problem is, the rabbit is only 4 weeks old! The breeder assured her that the rabbit will be okay, but isn't that a bit young? Apparently, the rabbit is completely weaned off of the mom's milk and is actually separated from the mom. My friend is afraid the rabbit might die since it's so young and fragile. What should she do? The rabbit is also not refundable so she can't return it to the breeder. Please help! ray:


----------



## Ashley72 (Mar 2, 2012)

I think that is too young. Generally you are supposed to wait 7-8 weeks until seperating completely from mom. Since she already has it though, and can't return it; she is going to have to try her best to care for it at this young age, and possibly give probiotics?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 3, 2012)

Make sure that an alfalfa based pellet and alfalfa hay is available with no limit for the first six months. We've had a couple of rescues this young and one is now 7 years old and over 9 pounds.


----------



## Kizza (Mar 6, 2012)

I heard someone say once somewhere around here that they would mix the healthy cecals of a healthy and normal adult rabbit into it's food/water somehow to provide vitamins a good bacteria for the baby's digestive system to grow and function normally.

Hopefully someone with more experience with this situation can shed some light on the one but it sounds liek a good idea. You can also get Benebac if you can find it for some good bacteria for the little bun.

4 weeks is way too young for them to be taken away from mum in my opinion. If that is the case perhaps they should be reported as they sound like a breeding farm.

Ask you friend if they are able to keep the bunny inside and warm and just make sure the bunny is eating and drinking. Maybe call a bunny shelter or a vet if there is one near you for tips also. Hope it all goes well


----------

